# NREMT cut me off around 70 questions?



## Haley124 (Mar 8, 2013)

What were you cut off at? did you pass or fail?

Nervous.


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7121


----------



## dmfinn (Mar 8, 2013)

I passed when I ended exactly at 70.

please refer to the thread that the first reply states for further questions.


----------

